# Stubborn dog



## Janulla (Apr 2, 2013)

I have a 11 month old shepherd. It really frustrates me because whenever I walk him he will lie down if he doesn't want to walk anymore or if he doesn't want to go a certain direction. What I usually do is just leave him and he follows me to where I need to go. When people are around I cannot just leave him and walk away so that is where the issues lie. I don't know what to do. I tried treats but it is not working. I just don't know how to make him stand and walk. Also, when he sees that we are approaching the house he will lay down and there is no chance in he I can get him to stand and come inside. It really angers me and it is embarrassing. Please someone hive me some tips.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I suggest you try turning him in the other direction. Go in a circle when he starts to baulk. Also shorten the walks, go different places, even take him in the car to a park or a new area. Walk a bit in the park, then sit on a bench -let him look around. When you come back to the house - approach from a different direction. Keep him guessing where you are going. I know it is frustrating but try to be calm. When he lies down that is a calming signal -he is either afraid of something or senses your frustration and that makes him anxious.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Do you have other animals at your home?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Have you tried a higher paced walk when he starts to slow? "let's go, let's go!". I like the idea of changing directions, don't be predictable.

Worth mentioning, no issues with his paws? Injury? I'm assuming not.

My neighbors lab actually use to do this, just decided he was done and wanted to sit or lay down.

I needed help with my dog walking nicely with other dogs around, she needed help with her boy, so we started to take walks together. It worked out very well, her lab stopped doing it. They were both just under a year old at that time.


----------



## Janulla (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you both. I do try to go in different directions but somehow he knows that we are going home and he will lie down. I am thinking that maybe he doesn't want to go home because he knows I will take him to the backyard. 
And no there are no other animals in our home. He is like 100 pounds so it is very challenging to physically make him stand and walk.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Janulla said:


> I am thinking that maybe he doesn't want to go home because he knows I will take him to the backyard.


Why doesn't he like the backyard? Do you play with him back there?


----------



## Janulla (Apr 2, 2013)

Well he is overweight and i try to walk him as much as I can but because he is doing this whole sitting down thing I stopped and didn't do it much. I also take my four year old with me walking so it is hard doing it. I have noticed that he starts limping after walking and I even took him to the vet but they couldn't tell me the problem. Yesterday I took him for a long walk and he kept stopping to take breaks. I gave him water and the only way he would get up to walk was if he saw something to bark at. So it led me yo think that maybe he is lazy. But during walks I can still get him up but once we come close to the house it is impossible.


----------



## Janulla (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes I do play with him and so does my son. I do not stay in the backyard the whole day.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Odd question here - does he come inside with you or mainly stays in the backyard?


----------



## Janulla (Apr 2, 2013)

He manly stays in the backyard.


----------



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

If he spends allot of time outside alone, do you think he might be depressed ( I dont even know if dogs get depressed)? Maybe he doesnt feel like part of your pack? Im not sure, I know there are lots of others on here with much more experiance with GSD than me maybe they will know. I would be interested to hear what they think it could be.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

Janulla said:


> he will lie down if he doesn't want to walk anymore or if he doesn't want to go a certain direction. I don't know what to do. I tried treats but it is not working. I just don't know how to make him stand and walk. Also, when he sees that we are approaching the house he will lay down and there is no chance in he I can get him to stand and come inside. It really angers me and it is embarrassing. Please someone hive me some tips.


This is simply basic dog obedience. The dog needs a correction. Do you know how to use a prong collar?
Attend dog training classes - preferably ones given by the local GSD club or a trainer that works with working breed dogs. Petsmart type classes are not the way to go.


----------



## Janulla (Apr 2, 2013)

Ocean said:


> This is simply basic dog obedience. The dog needs a correction. Do you know how to use a prong collar?
> Attend dog training classes - preferably ones given by the local GSD club or a trainer that works with working breed dogs. Petsmart type classes are not the way to go.


Yeah I am thinking he needs some classes and I was thinking of going to petsmart. Maybe I will reconsider petsmart now.


----------



## Dextersmom (Mar 11, 2013)

Sorry everyone but did I see limping mentioned? Might there not be actually be a problem with his paws / joints, especially considering he is overweight? 
Maybe get a 2nd opinion from another vet? Xrays perhaps? 
Im certainly no expert but if it were my dog, I would want to rule it out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Janulla (Apr 2, 2013)

Ocean said:


> This is simply basic dog obedience. The dog needs a correction. Do you know how to use a prong collar?
> Attend dog training classes - preferably ones given by the local GSD club or a trainer that works with working breed dogs. Petsmart type classes are not the way to go.


No I dont know how to use a prong collar. Do you think that would help?


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Janulla said:


> No I dont know how to use a prong collar. Do you think that would help?


It might, but I wouldn't start with one one without the help of a trainer and without a pretty solid obedience base first. It sounds like he's under-stimulated, so working on obedience with him and making it fun at first (no corrections, just lots of positivity) is a good way to engage him and get him interested. Then, work it into walks. Prongs are useful but I wouldn't jump right into using one-- start with teaching him what you DO want, rather than what you don't. 

I definitely agree with Dexter's mom- you said the vet checked him out, did they do any x-rays?


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

Dextersmom said:


> Sorry everyone but did I see limping mentioned? Might there not be actually be a problem with his paws / joints, especially considering he is overweight?
> Maybe get a 2nd opinion from another vet? Xrays perhaps?
> Im certainly no expert but if it were my dog, I would want to rule it out.
> 
> ...


Yes, you did see that.

OP,

If the dog is limping afterward, you are demanding too much from him. He is sore. You need to find out why. If it is not worn paw pads or hip/elbow/back problems then he is just that overweight and out of shape. Regardless, you'll need to back off and increase his exercise more gradually. 

He may well be laying down at the end of the walk because he hurts and is tired, not because he is being stubborn. Get him feeling good and see how he behaves then.


----------



## Janulla (Apr 2, 2013)

Dextersmom said:


> Sorry everyone but did I see limping mentioned? Might there not be actually be a problem with his paws / joints, especially considering he is overweight?
> Maybe get a 2nd opinion from another vet? Xrays perhaps?
> Im certainly no expert but if it were my dog, I would want to rule it out.
> 
> ...


Yes I am trying to get another opinion. The vet gave me an estimate of $500 dollars to do the xrays and for some medications. I couldnt afford it at the time. I am looking to go to another vet that will not charge that much. But like the last person said I do agree that it us obedience.


----------



## Janulla (Apr 2, 2013)

stealthq said:


> Yes, you did see that.
> 
> OP,
> 
> ...


That is what I have been thinking but yestrday when he was walking he would lau down but as cars would pass by he would stand up and bark, jump, run..that made me think that maybe he wasnt that tired.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Janulla said:


> That is what I have been thinking but yestrday when he was walking he would lau down but as cars would pass by he would stand up and bark, jump, run..that made me think that maybe he wasnt that tired.


Could still be tired, but being reactive as well.


----------



## Janulla (Apr 2, 2013)

Well thank you everyone for your responses.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Suggestions:

1. Vet - find out why he is limping - Care Credit can be made with monthly payments if finances is an issue
2. Weight - what and how much are you feeding? members here may be able to offer cost conscience alternatives. If possible post pictures from a side view and top view.
3. Training - depending on your location there may be some low cost training classes. Post your location and someone may be able to refer to a good one. Also, to give a start, this YouTube channel has some great videos to get you started. Dog training explained - YouTube
4. While many GSD have successfully lived outdoors, they are pack animals and really want to spend time with their pack - your family. Try bringing him in to spend more time with the family


----------



## Janulla (Apr 2, 2013)

Twyla said:


> Suggestions:
> 
> 1. Vet - find out why he is limping - Care Credit can be made with monthly payments if finances is an issue
> 2. Weight - what and how much are you feeding? members here may be able to offer cost conscience alternatives. If possible post pictures from a side view and top view.
> ...


Thanks...I live in Orlando, Fl so is someone knows some good trainers please let me know.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

If he's overweight you're giving him too much food for the amount of activity he's getting. He either needs a lot more exercise or you need to cut back his meals. How much are you feeding him, and what kind of food? 

If he's limping he may be in pain. Getting the excess weight off may help, but you should also find out what's wrong.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Maybe he hates his life in the back yard. I understand his point. If the payoff for walking home is being left in the back yard, it is no wonder he can predict what will happen when he goes home. You need to make his life in the back yard more fun after you come home with him. or let him live inside with you as most dogs would prefer to do.


----------



## Janulla (Apr 2, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> If he's overweight you're giving him too much food for the amount of activity he's getting. He either needs a lot more exercise or you need to cut back his meals. How much are you feeding him, and what kind of food?
> 
> If he's limping he may be in pain. Getting the excess weight off may help, but you should also find out what's wrong.


I have cut down on his food. I do not remember the name of the brand at the moment. And yes I will take him to another vet.


----------



## Janulla (Apr 2, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> Maybe he hates his life in the back yard. I understand his point. If the payoff for walking home is being left in the back yard, it is no wonder he can predict what will happen when he goes home. You need to make his life in the back yard more fun after you come home with him. or let him live inside with you as most dogs would prefer to do.


Yes I can image him hating the backyard. But at the moment I am living with a relative and they do not want the dog inside the house.


----------

